

Steve Jobs, Superman - razin
http://uncrunched.com/2011/10/09/steve-jobs-superman/

======
michaelpinto
Akio Morita is as close as I've seen to a Steve Jobs in my lifetime - I was
into his work in the 80s thanks to the Walkman, but that was the last big
notch on his belt that he'd been working on since just after WWII. Even if you
think about a Nolan Bushnell -- he did some amazing work, but he did have the
hit after hit that Jobs did. My guess is that like a moon landing I'll be
lucky to see that again before I die.

PS For those of you who don't know about Mr. Morita and the story of Sony I
recommend the book "Made in Japan" which inspired me very much back in the
80s: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Made_in_Japan_(biography)>
[http://www.flickr.com/photos/michaelpinto/sets/7215762682198...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/michaelpinto/sets/72157626821983693/)

------
tzs
Blog is hosted at Wordpress.com, so iPad users be warned: It has OnSwipe.

~~~
navs
This is my first time witnessing onswipe.

Since I don't have an iPad (or any tablet device) I opened it up in the
simulator. At first glance, I felt it was fine. Clean, readable. Don't see a
problem. But viewing the homepage and navigating onward was a real 'ugh'
moment.

I understand why wordpress bloggers install plugins like wptouch. Small
screens and all that but why the iPad?

~~~
tzs
> I understand why wordpress bloggers install plugins like wptouch. Small
> screens and all that but why the iPad?

The bloggers typically don't install OnSwipe, or even know that it is there.
That's Wordpress.com's doing. By default on all Wordpress.com blogs, if your
visitor is on an iPad then the OnSwipe theme replaces the theme you chose for
your blog. As far as I can see, there's nothing that makes it obvious to the
blog owner when they pick their theme that it is being overridden on iPad.

If the blog owner somehow becomes aware of it, there is a setting in their
blog control panel that lets them turn it off.

------
nirvana
One of the greatest projects Steve Jobs undertook, after coming back to Apple,
was to ensure Apple wouldn't need Steve Jobs. Apple University was created to
perpetuate the culture he created, and perpetuate the company by keeping its
executives operating according to his standards.

I'm sure these efforts accelerated after he was diagnosed with cancer, but
they existed before that time, and even to some extend before he was pushed
out the first time.

Steve Jobs last product was to Bottle Steve Jobs. I think that this is the
most proprietary product Apple will ever make. I don't think anyone outside of
Apple will ever see it, and it will be closely guarded.

We'll see how successful he is. In a way this is a test of the great man
theory. I don't think that any other point in history can you have a great man
die, and leave behind such a set of capable, intelligent executives, who are
also absolutely aligned with the beliefs of the dear leader.

No corporate turnaround or technology story can compare to Apple over the last
decade, and Tim Cook has been at Apple for 14 years, much of that mentored by
Jobs.

Let's hope the project was successful, and Apple is able to keep operating as
the singular source of innovation in our industry.

But even if it doesn't, it won't be for lack of effort on Steve's part.

People credit him with a lot of products, and while all of them were more the
result of others under his guidance than his inventions, he did create one
great machine... and that is Apple. Apple is his legacy. He has tried to
preserve it.

